# Synodontis Petricola?



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I think my synos might be breeding... One of them is getting very f as t... Does anyone know anything about their care and or habbits?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

Check on planetcatfish.com they have everything you need to know about breeding Synodontis. Alot of good info & ideas on there. With my Petricolas they seem to rub eachother & nussle when they are going to lay eggs, but the eggs always get eaten by other fish before I can get them & they are clear so hard to see with a sand bottom.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

My buddy just put a small glass filled with large marbles,that is capped with a terracota pot as a lid,in his tank. You have to make sure that you use a very small pot to cap with,as others will try to go in and eat the eggs. He now has tons of Petricolas in his breeder tank.Once you get it,they don't stop breeding,like rats.You will see through the clear bottom when they are mating.As soon you see eggs you should take them out and put them in a container. They are tiny.


----------

